# Snow removal subcontractors needed in Gaithersburg MD



## USLAWNS (Sep 3, 2018)

SNOW REMOVAL SUBCONTRACTORS (GAITHERSBURG MD)

compensation: Competitive pay and prompt invoice processing 

employment type: contract 

Professional Landscaping Maintenance Company is looking for dependable snow subcontractors for snow management for the 2018-2019 Winter season for our locations around Gaithersburg, Maryland. Looking for drivers and crew members. Site responsibility, competitive pay and prompt invoice processing with open communication is our promise.

We service commercial and retail locations. 

Requesting truck mounted plows, with experienced drivers. Must be able to provide a certificate of insurance, a valid drivers license, W-9 and be able to be on call 24 hours. 

Please respond with the area that you live or work, so we can assign you to the appropriate locations


----------

